# People Who Annoy You



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Five fuel dispensers in the gas station with one being diesel. There are two gasoline powered vehicles parked and empty sitting at the diesel dispenser. I sat idling and waited...finally the guy that was driving the gray Dodge came out and put the bag containing his McDonalds order in the truck and started pumping gas in his truck.

I really don't think he even knew why I was sitting there idling and looking at him. He was very nervous, even grabbed the windshield cleaner and scrubbed his windshield and didn't even turn the thing over and squeegee it dry. After his tank was full he jumped in and took off.

This guy never did come out. Two of the pumps were open when I got there. If I weren't between Texarkana and Little Rock in the middle of nowhere and under an eighth I could've went somewhere else, but was stuck with that station.

Blows my mind.


----------



## 82dodge (Jun 21, 2016)

there is no limit as to how stupid people can get. I REALLY hate tailgaters. Often there is nothing the driver in the front car can do but someone will get right on his bumper and potentially put them all in danger.


----------



## DCUnger (Jul 25, 2012)

And they vote...


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

You should just get a gasser, Harbor.  My Hemis don't have all these complex issues.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Did you go in to the manager and tell him to stop selling gas at the sacred temple of diesel?


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

naggers


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

dwilliams35 said:


> Did you go in to the manager and tell him to stop selling gas at the sacred temple of diesel?


Yeah, HM, don't you know we evolved and left common courtesy behind years ago?:headknock


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

You should have got to the pump before they did.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mont said:


> You should just get a gasser, Harbor.  My Hemis don't have all these complex issues.


Really thinking about it since I'm not pulling 12,000 pound job trailers and botes all up and down the coast anymore. :smile:



dwilliams35 said:


> Did you go in to the manager and tell him to stop selling gas at the sacred temple of diesel?


What kind of mileage you gettin in that gray Dodge?


----------



## Dick Hanks (Aug 16, 2007)

Our local station has a Subway as a part of it. They installed BIG signs on all of the pumps :
"Move vehicle before ordering Subway"


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Idiot arse news reporters on days like today!!!!!!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> What kind of mileage you gettin in that gray Dodge?


Well, itâ€™s actually a gray Ford. You getting too old to tell the difference? :slimer:


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Last century I lived by the Will Rogers Rule. Now that I am much older and more understand I can honestly say that ninety nine percent of the people I know or meet annoy me.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

So, not all those pumps have diesel? If that is the case, proper signage may help.


----------



## mikes451 (May 21, 2004)

Are your really 96? You seem way younger.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

It is an oldie but still my favorite annoying people joke.

quote

So I finally landed a job as a Wal-Mart greeter, which is a good find for many retirees, unfortunately I lasted less than a day.

About two hours into my first day on the job a very loud, unattractive, mean-acting woman walked into the store with her two kids, yelling obscenities at them all the way through the entrance. Per my greeter training manual I said pleasantly, â€œGood morning and welcome to Wal-Mart.â€ â€œNice children you have there. Are they twins?â€

The ugly woman stopped yelling long enough to say, â€œHell no, they ainâ€™t twins. The oldest one is 9, and the other one is 7. Why the hell would you think theyâ€™re twins? Are you blind, or just stupid?â€ So I replied, â€œIâ€™m neither blind nor stupid, madam. I just couldnâ€™t believe someone slept with you twice. Have a good day and thank you for shopping at Wal-Mart.â€
unquote


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^ cue a rimshot!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Category5 said:


> naggers


Racist...OP mentioned nothing of skin color


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Last century I lived by the Will Rogers Rule. Now that I am much older and more understand I can honestly say that ninety nine percent of the people I know or meet annoy me.


Good, it's not just me then.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Racist...OP mentioned nothing of skin color


. Well, if you want to be really honest about it, neither did he...


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Sunbeam said:


> Last century I lived by the Will Rogers Rule. Now that I am much older and more understand I can honestly say that ninety nine percent of the people I know or meet annoy me.


Yep..remarkable how we change as we age....

Ol' Will would have a stroke if he wuz still around now...


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Racist...OP mentioned nothing of skin color


Means people who nag you, you racist


----------



## Toby_Corgi (Mar 11, 2015)

OP's message is par for the course these days. It's amazing how oblivious and clueless most people can be, giving no thought to how their actions might affect other people. Not sure what's happened, but common courtesy has become pretty uncommon. Unfortunately had to stop at Costco yesterday, and most of the people there couldn't have done a better job of blocking the aisles if they deliberately tried.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Toby_Corgi said:


> OP's message is par for the course these days. It's amazing how oblivious and clueless most people can be, giving no thought to how their actions might affect other people. Not sure what's happened, but common courtesy has become pretty uncommon. Unfortunately had to stop at Costco yesterday, and most of the people there couldn't have done a better job of blocking the aisles if they deliberately tried.


I couldn't disagree more. More people these days are more "offended" than ever before. The only difference is they use the internet (Facebook, 2cool) to express their feelings instead of walking over to a guy and talking to his face.

Why do people who use diesel think that everyone intentionally blocks the diesel pump? I am willing to bet they didn't even consider the fact they were "blocking" a pump you were waiting on.


----------



## RockportRobert (Dec 29, 2006)

carryyourbooks said:


> I couldn't disagree more. More people these days are more "offended" than ever before. The only difference is they use the internet (Facebook, 2cool) to express their feelings instead of walking over to a guy and talking to his face.
> 
> Why do people who use diesel think that everyone intentionally blocks the diesel pump? I am willing to bet they didn't even consider the fact they were "blocking" a pump you were waiting on.


Just an observation, but your closing thought seems to confirm Corgi's statement in his second sentence.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

*As long as we are ranting...*

Okay you are coming up to a three lane intersection on a stale red. lane 1 is a left turn only lane, lane two is a go straight lane, and lane three is a go straight or, obviously, turn right lane.

As you are approaching the intersection and are going to make a right turn, the 2nd lane, go straight lane, has a vehicle stop at the red, the #2 vehicle behind him moves in the 3rd, go straight or turn right lane, and stops there waiting for the light to turn green. You get stuck behind that guy who moved into the right turn lane to be first out and now you have to wait to make your right turn because this guy moved in the 3rd lane and has blocked/delayed all vehicles from making a right turn. He is also playing very loud Wham music and is dressed like George Michael....

okay now, that annoying...


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

DA REEL DADDY said:


> Okay you are coming up to a three lane intersection on a stale red. lane 1 is a left turn only lane, lane two is a go straight lane, and lane three is a go straight or, obviously, turn right lane.
> 
> As you are approaching the intersection and are going to make a right turn, the 2nd lane, go straight lane, has a vehicle stop at the red, the #2 vehicle behind him moves in the 3rd, go straight or turn right lane, and stops there waiting for the light to turn green. You get stuck behind that guy who moved into the right turn lane to be first out and now you have to wait to make your right turn because this guy moved in the 3rd lane and has blocked/delayed all vehicles from making a right turn. He is also playing very loud Van Halen music and is dressed like David Lee Roth....
> 
> okay now, that annoying...


thanks for cup holders.. cuz i'd havta put my beer in one to figger that out.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Racist...OP mentioned nothing of skin color


Google: *Southpark Wheel of Fortune episode* and then remove the stick that's up your arse.


----------



## Texasfisherman57 (Mar 2, 2008)

I have to admit; the older I get, the more impatient I am.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Google: *Southpark Wheel of Fortune episode* and then remove the stick that's up your arse.


LOL... 1-'My wife has been on my arse lately...Always complaining about this & that'...2-'That is terrible...I never knew your wife was a big nagger'...1-'She isn't...She is a little white woman'...No stick up my arse Bro...I laugh all day...You might be the one the one that needs a mineral oil enema


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

carryyourbooks said:


> I am willing to bet they didn't even consider the fact they were "blocking" a pump you were waiting on.


BINGO! It's called "Situational Awareness" ...and rare as it is in today's society it is taught and tested in all safety programs now from Brazosport to NSC out of South East Louisiana to Corpus. :cheers:



DA REEL DADDY said:


> Okay you are coming up to a three lane intersection on a stale red......
> 
> okay now, that annoying...


If the right lane is stacking up and the middle lane is clear, I'll jump over into the middle lane, check left...check right... and make a right turn in front of the vehicle that's going straight in the right lane. Usually they just honk. :smile:


----------



## Toby_Corgi (Mar 11, 2015)

carryyourbooks said:


> I couldn't disagree more. More people these days are more "offended" than ever before. The only difference is they use the internet (Facebook, 2cool) to express their feelings instead of walking over to a guy and talking to his face.
> 
> Why do people who use diesel think that everyone intentionally blocks the diesel pump? I am willing to bet they didn't even consider the fact they were "blocking" a pump you were waiting on.


So you're out fishing, the fish are biting, and another boat blows right through your drift at WOT. Is he an inconsiderate jerk or are you too easily offended? Apparently it's the latter so I won't bother to avoid cutting you off next time.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Toby_Corgi said:


> So you're out fishing, the fish are biting, and another boat blows right through your drift at WOT. Is he an inconsiderate jerk or are you too easily offended? Apparently it's the latter so I won't bother to avoid cutting you off next time.


Thatâ€™s a little different scenario: does he have to go through there one way or another, or is he just picking that slot because heâ€™s too lazy to go around? The guy at the gas pump was, in fact, actually getting fuel: thatâ€™s likely the sole reason his vehicle was there to begin with, the only real issue is that he left it there too long, and spent too much time in the whole fueling process, for HMâ€™s liking.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Minority issues. Harbor master should start a special interest campaign about diesel fuel dispensing awareness.


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

It happens way too often. "It" being people only thinking of themselves and being oblivious to anyone else. 

Whether it's blocking diesel pumps (I hate that) or blocking an aisle in Costco (I hate that too) or driving slow in the left lane (the worst). 

Some people just live totally oblivious to others and have no consciousness that considers anyone else around them.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> "It" being people only thinking of themselves and being oblivious to anyone else.


It's that but it's also people just being stupid and lazy at the same time.

Used to be, once you filled up you would move your vehicle up to the store if you needed to go inside. Not so much these days though. People will just leave their vehicle parked at the pump and go inside for a potty break soda and burrito.

Doesn't matter if it's diesel or gas; once you've filled up move your vehicle so others can use the pump. It's a simple matter really.

TH


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> It's that but it's also people just being stupid and lazy at the same time.
> 
> Used to be, once you filled up you would move your vehicle up to the store if you needed to go inside. Not so much these days though. People will just leave their vehicle parked at the pump and go inside for a potty break soda and burrito.
> 
> ...


Yes this would work. Unless they chose to pay inside. Fill up, move vehicle, go take a dump shop for 10 minutes....
Pump probably wonâ€™t be reset until previous purchase is paid for.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Women with annoying voices.
Just play it for a few seconds.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

Truthfully, the list of people that don't annoy me is much shorter.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Harbormaster said:


> BINGO! If the right lane is stacking up and the middle lane is clear, I'll jump over into the middle lane, check left...check right... and make a right turn in front of the vehicle that's going straight in the right lane. Usually they just honk. :smile:


 Dang. That's pretty frisky for a 96 year old.


----------



## hjm12161 (Aug 2, 2016)

*Try to not let this bother me anymore.*

I used to let this get to me but now since we have cell phones I use the wait time to return calls and texts(can't do it while driving). But what still gets my goat is when the pump hog deliberately slows his movements to demonstrate he is in control. He won't even try to multi-task. Check his oil and wash his windshield while he's topping off the tank. When he's done that when HE gets in HIS car/truck and returns HIS calls and texts. All while sitting at the pump. Had a guy do this just two weeks ago.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

spuds said:


> It happens way too often. "It" being people only thinking of themselves and being oblivious to anyone else.
> 
> Whether it's blocking diesel pumps (I hate that) or blocking an aisle in Costco (I hate that too) or driving slow in the left lane (the worst).
> 
> Some people just live totally oblivious to others and have no consciousness that considers anyone else around them.


I agree with this. I think a majority of bad actors are oblivious. To be frank they have low IQ's. They are completely unaware of the vast majority of things going on around them. Zero comprehension. And behave accordingly.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> Women with annoying voices.
> Just play it for a few seconds.


This is more like it......:cheers:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

hjm12161 said:


> I used to let this get to me but now since we have cell phones I use the wait time to return calls and texts(can't do it while driving). But what still gets my goat is when the pump hog deliberately slows his movements to demonstrate he is in control. He won't even try to multi-task. Check his oil and wash his windshield while he's topping off the tank. When he's done that when HE gets in HIS car/truck and returns HIS calls and texts. All while sitting at the pump. Had a guy do this just two weeks ago.


I know a guy that used to drive a big Ford 4 by 4 that moved more than one out of the way. Granny low and you don't even have to touch the accelerator.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Mont I have thought about doing that more than once. 



TH


----------



## Toby_Corgi (Mar 11, 2015)

poppadawg said:


> I agree with this. I think a majority of bad actors are oblivious. To be frank they have low IQ's. They are completely unaware of the vast majority of things going on around them. Zero comprehension. And behave accordingly.


There has been a lot of discussion that the general population has become increasingly narcissistic. These behaviors are probably a symptom.

While I try my best to be courteous, every once in a while I notice too late that I inadvertently caused an inconvenience to someone else and do my best to correct the situation. What ticks me off is when people know they're inconveniencing you (like they clearly see that you're waiting on them) and do nothing about it when they easily could. That crosses the line from oblivious to rude which in my book is even worse.


----------



## Rockfish2 (Sep 1, 2017)

Toby_Corgi said:


> There has been a lot of discussion that the general population has become increasingly narcissistic. These behaviors are probably a symptom.
> 
> While I try my best to be courteous, every once in a while I notice too late that I inadvertently caused an inconvenience to someone else and do my best to correct the situation. What ticks me off is when people know they're inconveniencing you (like they clearly see that you're waiting on them) and do nothing about it when they easily could. That crosses the line from oblivious to rude which in my book is even worse.


One of my favorites is when you hold the door open for someone at a store, restaurant, etc. and the person just walks through without so much as an acknowledgment let alone a thank you.sad_smiles


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

^^^^ you know that happens occasionally, and I'm sorry for those people, but it's so rare (for me anyway) that it's not worth fretting about.


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

Rockfish2 said:


> One of my favorites is when you hold the door open for someone at a store, restaurant, etc. and the person just walks through without so much as an acknowledgment let alone a thank you.sad_smiles


When that happens, I always say, â€œYouâ€™re welcomeâ€.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Or when you're in a retail establishment and say thank you to someone for helping you and they say, "No problem".


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Harbormaster said:


> Or when you're in a retail establishment and say thank you to someone for helping you and they say, "No problem".


Saw somebody else mention this on here the other day, had no idea it was an issue.....guess I donâ€™t pay that much attention when I thank someone....


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

HM - that's a generational gap situation, no problem is now synonymous with "you are welcome sir". It isn't a sign of disrespect, it's just a different culture with different language. I'm almost 50 and I catch myself saying "no problem" or "no worries" sometimes, and then I hate that I did it but it's kind of late by then.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Category5 said:


> HM - that's a generational gap situation, no problem is now synonymous with "you are welcome sir". It isn't a sign of disrespect, it's just a different culture with different language. I'm almost 50 and I catch myself saying "no problem" or "no worries" sometimes, and then I hate that I did it but it's kind of late by then.


Yeah...you're probly right. 40 years ago it used to pizz me off when the kids started calling me "Sir". :biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> Yeah...you're probly right. 40 years ago it used to pizz me off when the kids started calling me "Sir". :biggrin:


"Sir" beats the hell out of .."Ignore the old fart..he's just senile".....:biggrin:

and..40 years ago you were still in knickers...


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

I think we all have things that bug us or pisss off. And I think the older we get, the shorter the straw. Its often a strain on the brain to put yourself in someone else's shoes, but I find I am guilty of that some. You never know what a guy has been through or what he may be dealing with. Every time I hear about someone's tragedy, I thank God. 

Thera are alot of folks who have endured alot more than I can handle. I know everything happens for a reason, but somethings are just tough! I do appreciate listening to both sides of the track so-to-speak, especially you old timers. You guys have far more wisdom than I, and I appreciate all you guys share.


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I was at the same station June 18th week, **** sho didn't do the Micky D thing and seen plenty of people who could have been Naggers


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

DCUnger said:


> And they vote...


And breed!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Harbormaster said:


> Or when you're in a retail establishment and say thank you to someone for helping you and they say, "No problem".





Category5 said:


> HM - that's a generational gap situation, no problem is now synonymous with "you are welcome sir". It isn't a sign of disrespect, it's just a different culture with different language. I'm almost 50 and I catch myself saying "no problem" or "no worries" sometimes, and then I hate that I did it but it's kind of late by then.


HM, I think Cat5 is right on the money here. I see it as down home type of language, sincere, definitely not disrespectful.

It's an abbreviated form of "Helping you is not a problem because you deserve it."


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

The little millennial and her little toy car.
Ran to WalMart (yeah I know, but I don't care) to get some dog biscuits. See someone going to back out. I back up a few feet to give them room, turn on my turn signal only to see the little entitled one come the opposite way and whip into the spot before the outgoing person finished pulling out.
Slowly pulled ahead just in time to see her coming out of her toy car. Gave her a look (not to scary), she then flashes a big smile and gives me the one finger salute.

Have a nice day young lady.


----------



## Toby_Corgi (Mar 11, 2015)

Here in Austin in the wee hours of July 4 a teenager (a former star HS football player and honor roll student) and his friends were shooting fireworks in an apartment parking lot. A resident asked them to stop and went back to his unit. The teenagers continued to shoot the fireworks. The resident comes back out, but is armed this time. An altercation ensues and the teenager gets shot and killed around 1:30 a.m. The perp has been arrested and charged with murder. The slain teenager is described by a family friend as "a respectful young man." Now then, no way does the young man deserve to be shot and killed over fireworks. However, the family friend doesn't seem to understand the definition of "respectful." Unfortunately, it's representative of the times we live in.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

cubera said:


> The little millennial and her little toy car.
> Ran to WalMart (yeah I know, but I don't care) to get some dog biscuits. See someone going to back out. I back up a few feet to give them room, turn on my turn signal only to see the little entitled one come the opposite way and whip into the spot before the outgoing person finished pulling out.
> Slowly pulled ahead just in time to see her coming out of her toy car. Gave her a look (not to scary), she then flashes a big smile and gives me the one finger salute.
> 
> Have a nice day young lady.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

cubera said:


> The little millennial and her little toy car.
> Ran to WalMart (yeah I know, but I don't care) to get some dog biscuits. See someone going to back out. I back up a few feet to give them room, turn on my turn signal only to see the little entitled one come the opposite way and whip into the spot before the outgoing person finished pulling out.
> Slowly pulled ahead just in time to see her coming out of her toy car. Gave her a look (not to scary), she then flashes a big smile and gives me the one finger salute.
> 
> Have a nice day young lady.


----------



## POC Fishin' Gal (Nov 20, 2009)

I like it!!!^^^^^^^^


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Wish Iâ€™d thought about that. 


Sent from my iPhone 6s using Tapatalk


----------



## floppodog (Dec 19, 2012)

Do your part smile and relax Your on the topside and alive!
Sure some folks irritate me. back in the day we had boats run through our fishing area, parking lot idiots, gas pump hogs, rude people and so on.
There are a whole lot more folks around today and *****in about it won't change it. Just slow your life down a little.
.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Funny how so many folks get their panties in a wad over things that they have absolutely no control over and complete inability to change...I have come to accept that this over populated, polluted, planet is circling the drain at an alarming rate and there isn't anything anyone can do about it...Perhaps finding the behavior of this recalcitrant generation of asshats as entertainment rather than annoyance might be a solution...BTW...What does 'Have a good one' actually mean...Am I to simply assume they mean 'have a good day', or am I to replace 'one' with whatever best fits my agenda like 'chat with your boss', 'bowel movement', 'trip to the tackle store', 'walk with the dog', etc...I choose to just smile and marvel in their ignorance.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Funny how so many folks get their panties in a wad over things that they have absolutely no control over and complete inability to change...I have come to accept that this over populated, polluted, planet is circling the drain at an alarming rate and there isn't anything anyone can do about it...Perhaps finding the behavior of this recalcitrant generation of asshats as entertainment rather than annoyance might be a solution..*.BTW...What does 'Have a good one' actually mean...*Am I to simply assume they mean 'have a good day', or am I to replace 'one' with whatever best fits my agenda like 'chat with your boss', '*bowel movement', *'trip to the tackle store', 'walk with the dog', etc...I choose to just smile and marvel in their ignorance.


At this point in life..this is the only 'good one' I am concerned with...

This can make or break my day...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

I agree, the OP must not have much to gripe about!

Like when the little braying jackarse does 75 MPH to get in front of him on the feeder street so said braying jackarse can slow to 40 on the entrance ramp to get on a freeway that's moving at 70 MPH. :biggrin:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Tortuga said:


> At this point in life..this is the only 'good one' I am concerned with...
> 
> This can make or break my day...


I hope that you don't find this annoying Mr. Jim, but I pray that every day you have left on this planet starts off with a chitty morning!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I hope that you don't find this annoying Mr. Jim, but I pray that every day you have left on this planet starts off with a chitty morning!


Not annoying at all, Robert.... Priorities just change with age...

Excuse me...gotta go back and take care of something...:biggrin:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

When you're served prune juice by a professional waitress in a nice restaurant and it's not even chilled...annoys me. Heck, put it in the champagne/long neck bucket on the way to the table...something. :biggrin:


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Who drinks prune juice....GAGGGG !!!!!

That's for old folks..:smile:


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

cubera said:


> The little millennial and her little toy car.
> Ran to WalMart (yeah I know, but I don't care) to get some dog biscuits. See someone going to back out. I back up a few feet to give them room, turn on my turn signal only to see the little entitled one come the opposite way and whip into the spot before the outgoing person finished pulling out.
> Slowly pulled ahead just in time to see her coming out of her toy car. Gave her a look (not to scary), she then flashes a big smile and gives me the one finger salute.
> 
> Have a nice day young lady.


All you had to say was "I was at Walmart the other day", the rest is implied.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

After over a week of it I really don't like the dock weeds that celebrate the 4th after midnight with their aerial bomb fireworks. 
POC seems to bring out the Yahoo in a lot of folks.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

There is nothing so annoying as to have two people talking when I'm busy interrupting.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Harbormaster said:


> When you're served prune juice by a professional waitress in a nice restaurant and it's not even chilled...annoys me. Heck, put it in the champagne/long neck bucket on the way to the table...something. :biggrin:


It works quicker @ room temperature. Even faster if you put half a pot of coffee on top of it.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Three of us sitting in a pit blind on a pond that was covered with ducks and specklebellies the last few days and have seen a few but they donâ€™t like the spread and are buzzing around too far up and out.

Finally around 10 AM just as youâ€™re deciding to pick up you get 2 bull sprigs coming inâ€¦they keep comingâ€¦keep coming and keep coming till theyâ€™re just inside range when they flare and go straight up.

All three of you stand and unloadâ€¦the lead duck folds cleanly. The guy in the middle clenches his right fist, punches the sky and exclaims loudly, â€œYES!!! Was anybody else shooting at that one?â€

This guy annoys me. :biggrin:


----------



## Reloading (Oct 27, 2014)

People that have to stop at the front door of a store to let the cow and the herd unload. I went to Lowes earlier today, it is next to Target. Target has a nice raised area between the driveway and the building, I had to point and laugh at the dillweed that was parked up on that spot waiting on his cow to come out. :sarcasm1


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Harbormaster said:


> Three of us sitting in a pit blind on a pond that was covered with ducks and specklebellies the last few days and have seen a few but they donâ€™t like the spread and are buzzing around too far up and out.
> 
> Finally around 10 AM just as youâ€™re deciding to pick up you get 2 bull sprigs coming inâ€¦they keep comingâ€¦keep coming and keep coming till theyâ€™re just inside range when they flare and go straight up.
> 
> ...


I know that guy!


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

First world problems


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Soâ€¦there I was Saturday morning, the last truck in a line going in front of Ace Hardware on Jones Road when the guy with the Calf Scramble crease in his cowboy hat that had just parked his Tundra decided he was tired of waiting to cross and go into the store.

So he walks right out in front of me making me hit my brakes to keep from hitting him. Thereâ€™s nobody behind meâ€¦why couldnâ€™t he wait till I went by? So halfway across he slows his strut and throws me a mean arse macho glance becoming of his cinched up chin strap.

So I laid down on the horn as there was some folks off to the left loading bark mulch in the back of their SUV. Apparently they thought they knew me too since both of them were waving back while Tundra boy was dancing his little jig in front of me and everybody else!

That boy was pizzed! But what could he do? I was just honking to say hello to somebody I thought I knew. 

Guys like this annoy me :biggrin:


----------



## hjm12161 (Aug 2, 2016)

Yep ran into one yesterday in the HEB parking lot. For years I've been trying to not let these guys bother me. But he stops in the crossing to unload his woman. Traffic coming up behind him block his on-coming traffics attempt to turn left. He inches towards me to go the wrong way down a one-way isle. I decide to defuse the jamb by turning right. This dummy go down about 5 or 6 spaces and backs into a spot because he's going the wrong way. He was honking his horn at ME as I'm shootin' him the bird. I shouldn't have done that. I just came from church! Gotta work on patience.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Whitebassfisher said:


> So, not all those pumps have diesel? If that is the case, proper signage may help.


The extra green nozzle isn't enough?


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

People who don't return their shopping cart to the cart rack.


Individuals who use the curbside grocery and play on their phones until someone brings out their groceries...


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> Soâ€¦there I was Saturday morning, the last truck in a line going in front of Ace Hardware on Jones Road when the guy with the Calf Scramble crease in his cowboy hat that had just parked his Tundra decided he was tired of waiting to cross and go into the store.
> 
> So he walks right out in front of me making me hit my brakes to keep from hitting him. Thereâ€™s nobody behind meâ€¦why couldnâ€™t he wait till I went by? So halfway across he slows his strut and throws me a mean arse macho glance becoming of his cinched up chin strap.
> 
> ...


Did he have a bag full of fudge? :cheers:


----------



## pocjetty (Sep 12, 2014)

LOL. How about the people who pull up practically in the front door of HEB, drop out a perfectly healthy person, and then sit there while the other person shops?

All these people - they aren't trying to harm anyone else. They're just totally oblivious and indifferent toward anyone but themselves. I forget the name, but there was a comedian who had a bit where he said, "Your daddy didn't raise you right."

Heh. I just remembered something from when we were in the Middle East. The lines at grocery store checkouts were usually pretty long. If a shopper passed by and found a lane open, they would unload everything in their carts on the conveyor belt to stake out their place, and then go finish shopping. I've seen them jam up a lane for a good 10 minutes, then just walk up past everyone and put their new stuff on the belt. Now THAT takes stones.


Edit: No wait... I have a better one. There was a little neighborhood grocery store in the middle of a residential area, on a narrow one way street. There was room for about four cars in their parking lot. When the lot would get full, people would just stop in the street, put their cars in park, and go in to shop. There was a huge tree built in the road, so it was barely a full lane wide, and there was no chance of going around. It was a heavily used street to get out of the neighborhood, so cars piled up and there was no chance of backing up. People would come out of the store with their bag of groceries, and didn't even seem embarrassed.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Did he have a bag full of fudge? :cheers:


That wasn't fudge. :biggrin:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

There I wasâ€¦doing 68 to 70 in a 60 MPH zone on FM 2611 at Cedar Lake when a guy comes blowing up on me in a new jacked up 4 X 4 Dodge with huge mudder tires, multiple light bars and a shopping basket grill protector doing at least 85 and gets 5 feet off my bumper. I speed up a little and we continue through the â€œSâ€ curves and no-passing area till I see a large black hump in our lane on the right side.

Not sure what it was but immediately decided I wasnâ€™t fond of the idea of hitting it, so I slowed and waited till the car going in the opposite direction in the other lane went by before I swerved to miss itâ€¦Dodge boy didnâ€™t miss it, he hit the dead hog squarely with both tires on his starboard side and for a moment I felt sorry for him as he almost went airborne and was bouncing around so violently, but he recovered nicely. 

After that he had both hands on the wheel so I guess he dropped his cell phone. He stayed way back all the way down 457 till he turned before the Texaco! It looked like he was moving along OK so I donâ€™t think it did any damage to his new truck.

People that tailgate annoy me. :biggrin:


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

All these are why my doctor put me on medicine.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

People who are late.


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

People with really small feet annoy me.
I'm talking small enough to wear the baby shoes you hang from a rear view mirror. Small enough to be mistaken for a baby goat if you see the tracks in dirt.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

LouieB said:


> People with really small feet annoy me.
> I'm talking small enough to wear the baby shoes you hang from a rear view mirror. Small enough to be mistaken for a baby goat if you see the tracks in dirt.


That's my bride's too.

Wonder if that's why Sancho keeps showing up to clean my pool....I don't have a pool though....


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

LouieB said:


> People with really small feet annoy me.
> I'm talking small enough to wear the baby shoes you hang from a rear view mirror. Small enough to be mistaken for a baby goat if you see the tracks in dirt.


"Those aren't feet...they're HOOVES!" :rotfl:


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Purist, elitist, and word monitors


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

The jokers who wear Bluetooth device and talk so loud you can hear them down the block annoy me. I was on a plane recently (before they closed the door) and you could hear this guys conversation front to back. Iâ€™ve seen this in the post office, restaurants, etc...come on man!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

davis300 said:


> The jokers who wear Bluetooth device and talk so loud you can hear them down the block annoy me. I was on a plane recently (before they closed the door) and you could hear this guys conversation front to back. Iâ€™ve seen this in the post office, restaurants, etc...come on man!


I agree.. I'd bet that 90% of the time these jackasses are just talking into a dead phone and trying to impress those around them....All hat and no cattle....:headknock


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> People who don't return their shopping cart to the cart rack.
> 
> Individuals who use the curbside grocery and play on their phones until someone brings out their groceries...


You ever seen those guys who will sit at empty diesel pumps and play on their phones?:biggrin:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Some years back we were elbowed up to the bar in the Windjammer motel/restaurant in Port Mansfield. Been fishing all afternoon with few fish to show due to rough conditions (Typical Mansfield afternoon). In walks the happy guide and his wife that were cleaning a mess of dink trout at the cleaning table when we came in and had apparently received a nice tip.

They came up to the bar beside us and ordered drinks when my friend (Joe) asks him, â€œHowâ€™d yâ€™all do?â€ The guide said, â€œWe kicked butt!â€ Joe said, â€œI call BU**S**T, we worked our butts off for 5 fish!â€

This irritated the guide, so he and Joe argued back and forth a few minutes then finally the guide said, â€œWe left them biting, I could go catch a limit RIGHT NOW!â€ Joe said, â€œI have a hunnerd dollar bill that sayâ€™s you canâ€™t go catch a limit of trout right now!â€

With everybody listening now and the guides reputation on the line he slammed his drink down and told his wife, â€œLetâ€™s go!â€ Joe said, â€œWait, how do I know youâ€™re not going to one of your buddies and getting fish from him? This guy (me) goes with you to keep everything fair!â€

The guide said, â€œFine...come on!â€ and off we went. We headed a couple clicks North in the ditch in his big deep V and shut it down by a nun buoy. He handed me a rod rigged with a spec rig and we started chunkin. After about 10 minutes of nothing we went North to the next one, then the next, then it was dark. We didnâ€™t even get a bump.

As we pulled back in to the Windjammer Joe and a couple other fishermen that were at the bar were waiting on the dock. The guide and his wife never got out of the bote and were visibly pizzed when he slammed the bill into Joeâ€™s hand. Then they backed out and showered down when they took off!

Joe turned to me and said, â€œSo? Where we fishing in the morning?â€

This whole ordeal annoyed me :biggrin:

R.I.P. Joe Krollâ€¦Cancer Sucks!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

When the serial killer is caught without incident and the Harris County Sheriff gives the second half of the SITREP in Spanish.

Been thinking about this all day and this truly annoys me, isnâ€™t this still America?


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Harbormaster said:


> When the serial killer is caught without incident and the Harris County Sheriff gives the second half of the SITREP in Spanish.
> 
> Been thinking about this all day and this truly annoys me, isnâ€™t this still America?


You keep watching things like that everyday and makes you think it's Eastern California....

Sad.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> When the serial killer is caught without incident and the Harris County Sheriff gives the second half of the SITREP in Spanish.
> 
> Been thinking about this all day and this truly annoys me, isnâ€™t this still America?


They stopped that SOB about a mile from my house. One of them should have put the pistol he had in the stolen car in his hand. Would have saved mucho dinero... umm, I mean big bucks! :cheers:


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I would say he will be moved to the front of death row, but the Kim Ogg factor means he will probably be released to kill again soon.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

2coolers who wear these annoy me.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Where is Freon and Cornflake? :biggrin:


----------



## Oso Blanco (Oct 17, 2010)

*Wrong*



Blk Jck 224 said:


> Racist...OP mentioned nothing of skin color


Noun. 1. nagger - someone (especially a woman) who annoys people by constantly finding fault. common scold, nag, scold, scolder. disagreeable person, unpleasant person - a person who is not pleasant or agreeable.


----------



## TxDuSlayer (Jun 24, 2006)

Kim â€œlet em go freeâ€ Ogg and her hug a thug programs


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Harbormaster said:


> When the serial killer is caught without incident and the Harris County Sheriff gives the second half of the SITREP in Spanish.
> 
> Been thinking about this all day and this truly annoys me, isnâ€™t this still America?


That ******** me off too. I turned the channel when he started that Spanish junk. This is AMERICA and TEXAS speak freakin ENGLISH.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

carryyourbooks said:


> 2coolers who wear these annoy me.


Whatâ€™s wrong with Crocs and socks? Lol


----------



## Spraygun (Apr 18, 2017)

How about people that smoke cigarettes at the gas station.
I had a guy yesterday smoking a cigarette approach me to talk about the uniqueness of my vehicle. I told him " Man get away from me."
I said "you're smoking near me while I'm pumping fuel"
He goes on to tell me he's a "Certified" mechanic and a lit cigarette can't cause fire at the pump. I told him not to be foolish and just move on.
So then he walked from his car to my car all the way to the front door of the store,while smoking a cigarette. I watched him put his cigarette on a shelf near the front door entrance.
So when I went inside to pay. I flicked his cigarette off into nowhere.
He paid for whatever he was buying and, went back outside looking for his cigarette. He never did find it and just moved on.
This happens at least once a month. Women and men both do it equally. 
If anybody comes near me I'll call them out. I had a couple of gals call me every name in the book a few years ago at a gas station. I don't care. If they want to get ugly and approach me. While I'm standing with the gas nozzle in my hand. I'll point the nozzle at them like a gun ask them if they care to take the challenge?
I realize a lit cigarette typically won't cause the gasoline to explode. But, the fact that they can light the cigarette is the troublesome part.
IDIOTS

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy,using speech to text.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Oso Blanco said:


> Noun. 1. nagger - someone (especially a woman) who annoys people by constantly finding fault. common scold, nag, scold, scolder. disagreeable person, unpleasant person - a person who is not pleasant or agreeable.


Self Righteousness Greenies Sent!


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

The ones that interrupt you while you are obviously going through a checklist prepping a boat, RV, airplane, tractor trailer, whatever. Something you don't want to mess up and they still are going to come over and bug you and then they get upset when you tell them to buzz off !


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Spraygun said:


> How about people that smoke cigarettes at the gas station.
> I had a guy yesterday smoking a cigarette approach me to talk about the uniqueness of my vehicle. I told him " Man get away from me."
> I said "you're smoking near me while I'm pumping fuel"
> He goes on to tell me he's a "Certified" mechanic and a lit cigarette can't cause fire at the pump. I told him not to be foolish and just move on.
> ...


Sounds mature.:cheers:


----------



## Spraygun (Apr 18, 2017)

carryyourbooks said:


> Sounds mature.:cheers:


That's why they call me Spraygun.

I gotta go. I'm late for a playdate!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy,using speech to text.


----------



## Neck-deep (Jun 27, 2007)

When the tp roll is placed in the dispenser inappropriately. Yup that really is annoying.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

So, there I was East bound on 1960 toward Willowbrook Mall and I saw/heard him coming from behind cutting through traffic in his little souped up Camry. When we caught the light at Mills Road he was behind me with his bumping/thumping rap **** cranked up, and Pedroâ€™s Executive Lawn Service and Computer Repair was in the right lane. 

So, when the light turns green we take offâ€¦me going the same speed as Pedro and his crew. I acted like I was going to pass Pedro enough for him to get around me and he was staging to take full advantage of the clearance if in fact it did occur.

Finally, I gave him room and he gassed it and shot the finger at me as he went by. That little car would run, he was doing every bit of 75 or maybe even 80 in a 40. Next thing I saw was his brake lights as he hit the hill before you go down under FM 249.

When I came over the hill I saw a man standing in the right lane under the overpass waving. Sure enough, it was a motorcycle cop and 2 sheriff cars with a radar trap set up. Camry Boy was pulling in to them as I went by, I beeped my horn and the cop waved at me. CB was just shaking his head.

In all my years Iâ€™ve never seen anybody in that big of a hurry to get around somebody, so they could run up and get â€˜em a ticket. He mustâ€™ve been in a rush to get somewhere, knew he was going to get one eventually and just wanted to get it over with. 

These people annoy me. :biggrin:


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Some of your boys is wrapped tighter than Dirk's hat band. 


Harbor - How you feel about light bars on boats?


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

It's obvious to me from reading 12 pages of this macho chest-beating & whining that we need cooler weather and the wind to quit blowing SW. :biggrin:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

My wife!


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> My wife!


Hmmm...


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

saltwatersensations said:


> My wife!


LOL, yeah, I would be annoyed if my wife could kick my arse! LOL and she has Backup....LOL


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Mr. Breeze said:


> LOL, yeah, I would be annoyed if my wife could kick my arse! LOL and she has Backup....LOL


:rotfl:


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

I had to go back and read the OP......i couldn't remember if I was annoyed or offended!:walkingsm


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

kenny said:


> It's obvious to me from reading 12 pages of this macho chest-beating & whining that we need cooler weather and the wind to quit blowing SW. :biggrin:


"I have the right to remain silent...but I do not have the ability."

I feel it my dutiful obligation to inform the patrons of this fine site of the perils one may encounter in the real world with annoying people and that there are simple yet very effective ways to help them flashback to the error of their ways in future encounters. Those that are capable anyways.

You ostriches out on the West end always amaze me. With your head neck deep in the sand and your arse pointed magnetic South this time of year, y'all can detect air temp, barometric pressure, up moon, down moon, wind speed, direction and never be exposed to what's happening in the real world North of Harborside.

:biggrin:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Bayscout22 said:


> Some of your boys is wrapped tighter than Dirk's hat band.
> 
> Harbor - How you feel about light bars on boats?


Who is this? I love light bars, especially before daylight running the ditch toward us...hey diddle, diddle...right up the middle.

The new "Rules of the Road" read: The operator of the vessel with the brightest lights while underway shall be identified as the "stand-on" vessel and is required to maintain his course and speed" regardless of the size of either vessel.

The "Give Way vessel" will heretofore be the vessel that is unable to blind the approaching vessel in the same manner as he is being blinded and will therefore "Give Way" to avoid a collision. Barges and other large vessels considered to be "Limited in their ability to maneuver" shall beach to let the little jackarse safely pass.

:biggrin:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

People who twist the wire backwards on the loaf of bread making me go get my glasses to see which way to twist it off annoy me.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

People that don't wave when you let their worthless selves in a traffic spot they so desperately need.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Harbormaster said:


> People who twist the wire backwards on the loaf of bread making me go get my glasses to see which way to twist it off annoy me.


Lmao


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Harbormaster said:


> People who twist the wire backwards on the loaf of bread making me go get my glasses to see which way to twist it off annoy me.





TIMBOv2 said:


> Lmao


x2....he leads a very sheltered life....:rotfl:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

:biggrin:


----------



## Po Boy (Nov 29, 2010)

People that tuck their ears underneath their cap.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

saltwatersensations said:


> My wife!


That one will cost you. sad_smiles


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

That person that left the empty TP roll on the dispenser... sob.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

Po Boy said:


> People that tuck their ears underneath their cap.


What about flat bills?


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

Don't the two go together?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Then thereâ€™s the 2 guys in their pimped up Chrysler Cordoba with the spike wheels and rap **** blaring parked by the ramp coming out of Kroger one evening. At the time I was having problems with fuel injectors so at idle and accelerate little bunny farts of black smoke would come out of the tail pipe. I pulled up to where my tailpipe was a foot away from the drivers open window and stopped to let folks cross and allow the punks to enjoy the aroma. It was a busy evening so I had to sit there quite a while.

As they were gagging and cussing at me I had to keep my face out of the mirrors so they couldnâ€™t see how hard I was laughing. After a couple minutes it looked like they were really angry and didnâ€™t realize I was just messing with them. For fear of the incident escalating I went onâ€¦but not before power braking just a little.

Guys like this annoy me.

:biggrin:


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

My A/C repair guy...


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

I pulled in to get gas yesterday and a yellow Camaro was at the first pump. I pulled in behind them at the second pump. I filled my car and then filled two gasoline cans. It took a while. I had to back out to leave because their car was still there. As I went by, the two in the front seat were eating hamburgers. I guess they wanted to stay out of the sun.
I was not annoyed but if it had been a crowded station, I know some people would have been.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm going to xerox a stack of papers that say, Where in God's holy name did you learn to park?" And leave them on windshields.....


----------



## THA (Jan 5, 2016)

Was at WallyWorld the other day and saw a guy putting a paper under windshield wiper of a car parked over the line blocking a good parking place plus the one he was trying to use. I just had to look at it and it was a child's outline of a turtle and written one in was "This is out of my child's coloring book, please practice on it and maybe you can learn to stay between the lines."


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Trouthappy said:


> I'm going to xerox a stack of papers that say, Where in God's holy name did you learn to park?" And leave them on windshields.....


https://coolmaterial.com/rides/i-park-like-an-idiot-stickers/

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Trouthappy said:


> I'm going to xerox a stack of papers that say, Where in God's holy name did you learn to park?" And leave them on windshields.....





bg said:


> http://coolmaterial.com/rides/i-park-like-an-idiot-stickers/


LOL...when I was young and in my prime..I had a problem with folks working at the hospital next to us sneaking in and filling up our parking lot. Had my printer make me up some 4"x12" white stickers with "Wrecker Remove" in big red letters on them.. Printer put some glue that was almost impossible to get off on the back. I'd stick one on the front windshield right in the driver's face. Never had a repeater... Did have a few 'confrontations'.... but I was young and pretty large..so all that became of those folks was a lot of cussing.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

Harbormaster said:


> Then thereâ€™s the 2 guys in their pimped up Chrysler Cordoba with the spike wheels and rap **** blaring parked by the ramp coming out of Kroger one evening. At the time I was having problems with fuel injectors so at idle and accelerate little bunny farts of black smoke would come out of the tail pipe. I pulled up to where my tailpipe was a foot away from the drivers open window and stopped to let folks cross and allow the punks to enjoy the aroma. It was a busy evening so I had to sit there quite a while.
> 
> As they were gagging and cussing at me I had to keep my face out of the mirrors so they couldnâ€™t see how hard I was laughing. After a couple minutes it looked like they were really angry and didnâ€™t realize I was just messing with them. For fear of the incident escalating I went onâ€¦but not before power braking just a little.
> 
> ...


Did it make them any blacker??


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

All,them DAâ€™s on the Sonic commercials. Although I have always thought the blonde was hot.
And that goofy birch on the Ruby Tuesdayâ€™s commercial...


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Your truck comes out of the car wash and the little four foot tall gal in the drying area drops her rag, runs up and jumps in to pull it up to dry.

But...before she makes the thirty foot trip she has to adjust the seat, the rear view mirrors, the brake pedal and the steering wheel. Then she honks the horn before moving, and of course the Dodge horns imitate a very loud goat bleating sound, so when you see one of them come out you have to cover your ears. 

Very annoying for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

A first for me...five lanes on Jones Road with the middle being for left turns only. With his lawn trailer in tow, Pedro is stopped in the left lane and of course I'm right behind him.

I beep my horn and he keeps looking at the oncoming traffic and when it clears he makes a U-turn. Rather than turn into a parking lot he blocks the flow of traffic. I think the University of Mesco should do an evaluation of their driving instructors if this is what their turning out.

:smile:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

People who start threads about People who annoy you!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Never drive behind Pedro...


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Trespassers !


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Rubberback said:


> Trespassers !


And poachers.:texasflag


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

People who drive the wrong way in angled parking lots. Isn't it common sense which way to go?
100% of my visits to the grocery store I see people driving the wrong way.
98% of those share a trait.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Whitebassfisher said:


> People who drive the wrong way in angled parking lots. Isn't it common sense which way to go?
> 100% of my visits to the grocery store I see people driving the wrong way.
> 98% of those share a trait.


X2 + they look @ you like you are doing something wrong.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

FREON said:


> People who start threads about People who annoy you!


We were talking about you while wading the surf in Matagorda this morning.

The conversation was definitely knot annoying...it was actually extremely funny. Wanna hear what Louie would've said, had he been there with us? :biggrin:


----------



## Marshman (Jul 24, 2008)

Trouthappy said:


> I'm going to xerox a stack of papers that say, Where in God's holy name did you learn to park?" And leave them on windshields.....


I used to work with a guy that had a stack of business cards for this occasion. They said

Hope you don't XXXX like you park,
Otherwise you'd never get it in!


LOL they were red, couldn't miss them.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

This annoys me to no end.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Grown men who say â€œHaters gonna hateâ€. Sounds so stupid.

Also grown men who wear their ball caps backwards. You look like a tool.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

"If the terms high ballistic coefficient, low standard deviation and match grade distinguish you from the ordinary hunter, then you'll know why extra-low dispersion glass, repeatable adjustments and impact testing distinguish the ****-***-********-** from ordinary riflescopes." 

"If you consider shooting to be the ultimate blend of art and science, and hunting for you is a way of life, the ****-***-********-** is an absolutely brilliant idea."

Sounds like a lawyer trying to sell a hummingbird trap. :smile:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> This annoys me to no end.


Looks like he followed the instructions on your mailbox...:cheers: :biggrin:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Looks like he followed the instructions on your mailbox...:cheers: :biggrin:


If he can't "speak" it...he darn sure can't "read" it. :biggrin:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

When you're standing in front of the bathroom mirror one morning and suddenly realize you don't have an Adam's Apple anymore!

This is still annoying me to no end!

:smile:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

This truly annoys me. They'll pick one, chew the end, drop it and go get another one.

This morning there were five in one pecan tree. I have officially declared Jihad on them again.

https://www.amazon.com/Walther-Terrus-Caliber-Pellet-Airgun/dp/B00TIZY6HG


----------



## pmgoffjr (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

pmgoffjr said:


> Now that's a good squirrel


Nice :smile:

This is from under one tree since daylight this morning.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

sounds like it is squirrel and dumplings time!!!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

davis300 said:


> Grown men who say â€œHaters gonna hateâ€. Sounds so stupid.
> 
> Also grown men who wear their ball caps backwards. You look like a tool.


You sound like a hater though!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

When you're the first one up and walk out of the room to see this. Somebody is not going to be happy. I hate thieves.


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

saltwatersensations said:


> You sound like a hater though!


Assume both apply to you, gotcha.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hatters gonna hat!


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

People leaving from Mitchellâ€™s Cut in Sargent. As soon as they hit the asphalt, throttle is balls to the wall.



Waiting to see which ones of yâ€™all it was!!!lol


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

When the fuel station has one diesel pump, and both are taken by gassers that had 10 other pumps to chose from


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

dk2429 said:


> When the fuel station has one diesel pump, and both are taken by gassers that had 10 other pumps to chose from


:biggrin:

This makes me sick


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

People that get diesels then incessantly whine about all the issues involved with owning them..


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

I have notice people parking next to the pumps for shade while they shop or eat.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Pedro and his gang pulls up, goes inside and not only blocks the pump, but also blocks any way to get around them. When he saw me taking pics he came out and moved it. He don't even have a front license plate, but the cops only have jurisdiction over folks they "profile" as US citizens since local cops have no jurisdiction over illegals. 

This used to be a nice place.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

You shoulda ****** on his door handle...


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

People that curse in front of other people's children.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Survival food ads....

Wounded but running fine with a metal rod through the left knee, battle dress uniform intact, moving to the food.

Made it to the food just in the nick of time.

:biggrin:


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

People who take all of the coffee from the airpots at the office then don't make another pot. That seriously annoys me.

People that get all irritated when they ask me and I inform them that I don't use live bait to fish with. I mean dudes and dudettes...if my saying I don't use live bait irritates you because you think I look down my nose at people who do, you're wrong. 
I have anything against it, it's just because it costs too much, seldom can you catch more than one fish with it, and for me it's more fun to fool the fish than to feed it AND I don't care to catch hard heads. Oh and soft plastics are way less expensive than live bait if you buy it and I don't have to use a cast net to get them. 

"Those" people at boat ramps.

People who idle up to me when I'm wade fishing and asking me if I'm catching anything.






TH


----------

